
Build a Vue.js Website in 4 Steps - carsoncgibbons
https://carsongibbons.com/build-a-vuejs-website-in-4-steps
======
wallawe
This is a full blown advertisement for cosmic.js (which also happens to be
down). Although I like the idea of the service, I hate the misleading
title/article. And the fact that the service is down doesn't make it any more
attractive.

------
fimdomeio
I've been using a combination of Wordpress with custom-type-ui, advanced-
custom-fields(pro) and acf-to-rest-api to create admin areas and vue in the
public part of the website (with a homemade prerender service).

To us this works really well because we can abstract most of wordpress
weirdnesses via the rest api, and reuse vue components from some other bigger
projects that don't use wordpress.

~~~
tvanantwerp
As someone who also spends a lot of time abstracting WordPress weirdness, I'd
love to know more about your process. Any public writings about it?

~~~
askmike
This might be a bit outdated now (in a time when backbone was still cool), but
you might find the story from QZ interesting:

[https://vip.wordpress.com/2014/08/28/building-qz-com-full-
tr...](https://vip.wordpress.com/2014/08/28/building-qz-com-full-transcript/)

They were working on this problem before the rest API.

------
tomhoward
This seems to be an alternate URL as the submitted URL is timing out:

[https://hackernoon.com/build-a-vue-js-website-
in-4-steps-56d...](https://hackernoon.com/build-a-vue-js-website-
in-4-steps-56dc5db8012b#.eea8w15ku)

~~~
reitanqild
This seems to be about some website builder, not about vue.js library, or am I
wrong?

~~~
ccallebs
You're right -- this is astro-turfing. No content specifically about Vue.js. I
propose changing the title to something like "Deploying a Cosmic JS Website in
4 Steps".

------
hosker4u
Website is hosted with GoDaddy - many GoDaddy websites are down today.

Though that does not give me confidence, as Cosmic JS seems like a hosted
database/api layer.

Which highlights reason why I could not use them on a project. Can not build a
service that is reliant on another service in such a way.

Open Source or go home.

------
bkmartin
504 Gateway Timeout :(

